# Sukiyaki Western Django



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 2, 2011)

Very interesting film from director Takashi Miike.  It's like a Samurai Western take on the whole Yojimbo/A Fistful of Dollars/Last Man Standing story with fantasy elements.

It has a very Tarantino style to it (Tarantino actually plays a role), with some seriously weird story beats and shots (the opening of the film is set against what is very obviously a matte painting - the Sheriff character talks to himself in high and low-pitched voices, and also frequently chokes himself).

Still, for anyone who's a fan of westerns, samurai movies, Takashi Miike or Quentin Tarantino, this film is really quite an interesting watch.  I know it's not technically fantasy, but it has a lot in common with the fantasy genre - including a goddess named the Bloody Benten.

Sukiyaki Western Django (2007) - IMDb

Mods: If you don't want me posting about film/TV that isn't strictly fantasy, let me know and I'll stop.


----------



## Behelit (Jun 3, 2011)

I would consider this to lean close enough to fantasy.

I've never given the said film a try for a few reasons, though I have heard of it. I have to be in a very specific mood to watch Miike's films, they tend to be broadcast on a different wavelength. I have seen a couple of his films and I have always been left with a bad taste in my mouth. This does not mean that I don't respect his films or believe he is talented. Most definitively, I'm not a fan of western setting. Shame on me.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha, I love this film. The sweet, sweet anachronism. The great deserts of Japan, the awareness of Shakespeare in the period of isolation, the fact that Tarantino's character is a fan of Akira, all beautifully out of place. Of course, I say this as a huge fan of Westerns, Tarantino, and Miike. _Audition_ is my favorite Miike film, but this is great, too.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2011)

Miike is an acquired taste, that's for sure.  Especially, if you are squeamish.  I loved Miike before coming to Japan, but I have to be honest, I haven't watched anything he's put out in a long time.  This one sounds like typical bizarre Miike.  So I'd like to see it.


----------



## GameMasterNick (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a long-time Miike fan.  Sukiyaki Western Django is probably my favorite so far, but I wouldn't put it past him to jump into a traditional fantasy film (as far as Miike can) and blow even that one away.

The subplot with the roses (to avoid spoilers) didn't sit well with me, but everything else did.  
Tarantino's role was priceless.


----------

